# Michael Palmer Book?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Not finished yet. Hopefully it will be ready by August EAS in Burlington.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

I know I'm looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

As am I.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Palmer said:


> Not finished yet. Hopefully it will be ready by August EAS in Burlington.


Another good reason to get to Vermont in August.

Adam


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Palmer said:


> Not finished yet. Hopefully it will be ready by August EAS in Burlington.


Is it out?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Anyone know if the book has been published yet?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

As far as I have heard it is not.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Next spring, if the crick don't rise.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Quick! Somebody put a lock on this thread so Mike can get his book done! So what can we all do to make sure the crick doesn't overflow? Pray!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

I guess I can't pre-order on Amazon at that point!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Maybe I can pick up a signed copy with some queens next spring ;-)


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Looks like it's been a year, has Mr. Palmer's book come out yet? Can't wait to get a copy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Funny how beekeeping gets in the way of writing books on beekeeping... I had that problem for quite a few years myself...


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Bush said:


> Funny how beekeeping gets in the way of writing books on beekeeping... I had that problem for quite a few years myself...


Michael Bush, I just put your book on my Christmas list and was going to add Mr. Palmer's if it was available. Next year for his I guess. You can't believe how many times I quote you, my beek club members are probably tired of me MB this and MB that. Have a great Holiday season, thanks for all you do.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Palmer said:


> Next spring, if the crick don't rise.



I guess the crick rose?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



longtom said:


> was going to add Mr. Palmer's if it was available. Next year for his I guess.


No, I'll start taking pre orders for his book now. Send me $45 and I'll see to it that you get in on the first run. I may even be able to get you an autographed copy. I'm also planning to order a semi load of NutraBee and making it available in small amounts. Keith, how soon can you send me a load? I need to give up my day job and become a bee broker of sorts.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Barry said:


> I need to give up my day job and become a bee broker of sorts.



As opposed to???Beesourse babysitter?


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Barry are you serious or are you joking? If you are serious I'll take both.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Barry said:


> Keith, how soon can you send me a load? .


I can send you a load faster than Lauri & RS could respond to this post, and let me tell you that is fast.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Keith Jarrett said:


> I can send you a load faster than Lauri & RS could respond to this post, and let me tell you that is fast.


:lpf:


----------



## Woutz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Palmer said:


> Next spring, if the crick don't rise.


What is the status of your book Mike?


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Being a forum member you get the newbees posts asking the same questions over and over again which at sometimes can be monotonous.

However, Michael Palmer's posts and Youtube videos have inspired my beekeeping the most of all and I am about to establish his nuc system in my apiary. Looking forward to his book very much.


----------



## longtom (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

I second that, I would be first in line for a copy.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Bet Jesus gets a free copy.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



GLOCK said:


> Bet Jesus gets a free copy.


Why, he already knows what's gonna be in it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Am looking forward to getting a copy of this book as well..... Much appreciate all the work Mike has done sharing his experience.....


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Besides being the nicest Person to talk to. Just had a nice long Conversation with him. Nexts In line for his book. But real need to find the time to go work with him.
David


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

I'd also be interested in Michael Palmer's book.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Come on folks! The more demand you create for him to write the book, it will mean we pay a higher price for the book!


----------



## ukewarrior (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

I look forward to this too. I just hope it isn't $50 !


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

If it's of significant size, I'd pay $50 for it. I'd pay $50 for one from Kirk Webster as well...


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Bush said:


> If it's of significant size, I'd pay $50 for it. I'd pay $50 for one from Kirk Webster as well...


I second that, and happily paid for yours as well!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*



Michael Bush said:


> If it's of significant size, I'd pay $50 for it.


replace the word "size" with "value" (meaning content), and I'd agree.

I've read some books of 75 pages that contain much more useful content than others that contain 250+ pages. Any of Brother Adam's books are a good example.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

>replace the word "size" with "value" (meaning content), and I'd agree.

I've read Michael's writing here, and Kirk's in ABJ so I guess I have no doubt about the quality of the content...


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Who knows how permanent powerpoint, youtube, and vimeos will be? If I were a canny author with an eager readership I would write a book, in 12 chapters, sell a condensed article from each chapter to Beeculture or ABJ each month for a year and then publish the book. That way I would feel like I had left my mark.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Miachael Palmer Book?*

Agree. I will be one of the first in line.


----------



## Pathfinder (Sep 7, 2014)

Any word on Mike Palmers book?


----------



## vitorio321 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello
Any any news related to the book?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

come on Mike give us a hint, you have people all over the world waiting , the last poster was from 'Baku, Azerbaijan'
please a hint is needed.


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Both Palmer and Bush have been very helpful to me in thinking how I should start in bee keeping. Its worked well so far.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't want to know. I want to be surprised, because I know when it is released, it will be ready to be released. 

I know enough about the book business to know that when publishers beat up the authors they've signed, the work does comes faster but most authors admit that it is on the shelves before the story or plotline really becomes clear in the author's mind. In other words, deadline pressure can turn what could be a great book into one that is merely sellable. I'd encourage Michael to ignore this thread completely.

The comment about "size" reminds me of my favorite quote about books:

"I like a thin book because it will steady a table, 
a leather volume because it will strop a razor, 
and a heavy book because it can be thrown at a cat." 
~Mark Twain

Wayne


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Michael could probably do just a book on how makes and overwinters nucs.


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

did this book come out?


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Scroll back and read The Mans' answer....... say it aint so!

I wonder if it should have a chapter composed of; Crazy Questions from Beesource.


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

Outdoor N8 said:


> Scroll back and read The Mans' answer....... say it aint so!
> 
> I wonder if it should have a chapter composed of; Crazy Questions from Beesource.



I must be missing the post your refering to.....


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

lol poorly written humor, obviously with no attention to dates , never mind


----------



## sebashtionh (Apr 6, 2016)

Outdoor N8 said:


> lol poorly written humor, obviously with no attention to dates , never mind


Lol all good i thought i got senial and didnt see somethin


----------



## Qvox (May 21, 2015)

So Ann Margret _won't_ be coming?


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael has a special strain of WF (writing free) bees. Every time he tries to write the bees take away his pen away! :lookout:


----------

